# Opinions on this breeder?



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi! I'm new here just reading through everything as I will be getting a puppy in about a month. I'm just outside of Vancouver, British Columbia and my breeder is on the island by Courtenay.
IMO, they have gorgeous dogs compared to a lot of breeders around here. They are also more of a 'hobby' breeder, rather than depending 100% on profits from the puppies as a living. The pups are 1400$ (no tax) and come registered, microchipped, tattooed, first shots. I will (most likely) be getting the black female from the "P" Litter. As this is my first time buying a GSD from a breeder, I do my best but other peoples input can always be appreciated.


http://broomeacresgermanshepherds.com/
http://www.broomeacresgermanshepherds.com/P%20Litter.htm

Let me know!


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Based solely on the website, the breeder seems to produce some quality dogs, OFAs, and titles. I also owned one of the dogs in her dog, "Jag's," pedigree









They have a beautiful facility as well









Doesn't have a whole lot of information on there about buyer requirements, etc. nor does it say anything about a guarantee or warranty against puppyhood illnesses, etc.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Somewhere under the puppies section I think it states that they want to talk to the potential buyers to find out if they will make suitable homes. They also have 6 week insurance, I will e-mail her and ask her about ilnessess, she states on the site that they come with a 'written gaurantee'.
Thank you for the input!


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm certain the 6week insurance is one that is offered through Pet Plan etc (they have a special 'breeder's' package) so that is not really relavent, their photos are lovely but very few allow structure/movement to be assessed, personally I would not pay a $1200 stud fee for a male of unknown parentage (dam has no infromation)



> Quote: He brings strength of character, body and mind to his kids as well as exceptional temperaments and working ability.


I'd want to see something to back up this statement.

I'd ask what their plans are for their kennel? where are they going with their dogs & their breeding program (why are they breeding, what are they bringing to the german shepherd line)?
How are they raising, assessing the pups?
A site that I really like, read through the Puppy FAQs & especially the socialization page.

Sometimes being able to meet the parent dogs & spending time with the puppies, having the breeder close by etc are more relevant, what are you looking for in a pup ...


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Alto, I had asked her a few of these questions but I think she may have been offended!

"Slade, Rookie,Charlie and all Bears other kids. Our agility instructor, schutzhund club members and anyone who has seen them. All the people who have come here and beg to take them home...his kids are excelling at tracking, obedience and agility as well as being very loyal family members. You can take these dogs anywhere, they are very well rounded and has awesome temperaments."
That was the response that I got from asking why she is doing what she is doing and what was she bringing to the shepherd line.
When I asked about the puppies (which I had done before and didn't remember) she repeated that she temperment tests them everyday and they have a radio or t.v in the room, take them for walks around the property and out in cars around the town. As for the puppy health, she said that they always stand behind their pups, and that she has people coming back for their 4th and 5th pups. They come with a written gaurantee and a health certificate. 
"I believe I have brought to the German Shepherd exactly what I was striving to achieve in dogs like Slade, Rookie etc. To watch people get the same happiness and adventures as I have with my dogs is probably why I breed. When new owners phone me or come to visit and tell me how wonderful their babies are and how they have bonded gives me great pleasure."

Overall I like her breeding program, from what I have gathered she is very passionate about what she is doing. She is about a 4 hour drive away from me, rather than half across the world and I would have loved to visit her facility and her dogs. I'm not looking for anything over the top in my dog, just a dog with a good temperment. I don't plan on showing the dog, just wanted a family companion and at the same time have the dog provide security for my family and myself.


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi Kaity
I'm assuming this was all done through emails, if you haven't spoken to her in person, I'd give that a go as so often people misread emails (she may also be one of those people that just doesn't enjoy the world of email: it may be as simple as, she's a busy person with lousy typing skills) - there is nothing 'wrong' with her goals, just as there's nothing 'wrong' with you asking those questions; her site information is pretty liimited so I'd think that she would get alot of interested people asking questions ... 

The Darn Far site was just a nicely laid out example of the "rule of 7" as applied to puppies







alot of breeders have been always been doing this, they just don't know the formal terminology.

OTOH I strongly feel that having a good relationship with your pup's breeder is so important, you should feel secure about calling/emailing with any questions & be able to trust that the breeder will react in a confident, knowledgeable manner.

In all candor, I don't find her responses to be very informative (& that may just be busy=no time) so I'd be inclined to speak to her in person (if you want to pursue this pup) or look elsewhere ...


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi again!

It was all done through e-mails, I called her the next day after being told that I wasn't getting a puppy. I talked to her, tried to sort things out and see what the problem was. Explainedd myself, explained that I 100% respect her as a breeder and her decisions, whatever they may be. She said that she would e-mail me (this was 4 days ago, I'm impatiently waiting!) and I don't quite know if its so she can think about the puppy coming to my home or what. I don't want to e-mail her to call her to seem impatient or again, overbearing. I don't think that these decisions can be made overnight. It was such a relief to finally speak to her on the phone! With two litters of puppies I'm guessing she is busy, however she seems to want to e-mail me rather than call. I'll let you know what she says!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I really don't know why the breeder has felt offended by your questions? Seems to me that a breeder would welcome your questions, and appreciate the thought and effort you put into educating yourself and finding a breeder that will be in line with your hopes and expectations.

At this point, after talking to her on the phone, and still not having heard back, I would focus my efforts elsewhere - it probably just wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

From what I know she didn't think I was comfortable getting a puppy from her, therefore feeling unsure about selling to me.
I am looking elsewhere with little luck.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

I'm guessing you didn't get a response yet? Every responsible breeder I have ever spoken to were more than happy to answer any and all questions and meet ALL of their dogs - not just the one bred. I had one breeder give me the contact information for the stud's owner, too, and the stud's owner was more than happy to visit.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Didn't see their dogs to be titled, just come from titled parents, some anyway. The seem to own a LOT of dogs.


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

From what I know, they have 6 or seven dogs in foster. With that, they only have 10 dogs at the facility. They only do about 3 litters a year. I think both of the puppies parents are in foster and Breeze goes to their place to raise her puppies. It's been 5 days since I got a responsefrom her, via e-mail (said she'd email me)
She has invited me to come meet all of her dogs, I just haven't ever made it there between work!
I have no idea you guys, I don't know if I should e-mail her or not or hold out waiting for a reply. I don't want to seem impatient!


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

She said she's email so just wait








I do feel though that I'd be surprised if there was a "puppy coming" announcement in the email; of course, she may just have more applications than puppies & to be honest, if that were the case & I had 2 equally outstanding prospective homes, I'd go with the one that was geographically closer ...


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Have you been following this thread over in _Choosing A Breeder_?

I encourage you not to be put off by having a pup flown in


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Too late, I sent her an email! Probably, I'm sure she has a lot of people waiting for a puppy. I wasnt originally suposed to get one from this litter, but the next (diva and Slade) but given the opportunity, i chose this litter because I have seen what great dogs the match produces (IMO) Im still hoping for a burst of good luck! The puppy being flown in isn't a huge deal for me because it is a very short flight. I would like to meet them though (in the rare case she changes her mind) while picking her up, which would only be about 2-3 hours.


----------

